# mise a jour iphone jailbreaker



## bmwlove (16 Mai 2010)

bonjour,

je suis actuellement sur iphone jailbreaker version 3.1

mais a chaque fois que je me connecte sur itunes il me propose de telecharger les mise a jours

je ne veut pa prendre de risque de perdre le jailbreak donc je voulais savoir comment je devez faire

en plus certain jeu ne s'installe pas car j'ai une trop ancienne version du firmware et me demande d'installer le nouveau

merci


----------



## Rémi M (16 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Tu ne veux plus qu'iTunes te rappel de passer à la version supérieure ?

Pour cela, iTunes > Préférences > Décocher "Rechercher automatiquement les nouvelles mises à jour logicielles"


----------



## bmwlove (19 Mai 2010)

heu en faite non 

je voulais demandez comment je doit passer a la version superieur du firmware sans perdre le jailbreak ?

j'ai mal rédiger ma question dsl


----------



## Rémi M (19 Mai 2010)

Si tu passes à la version supérieur, tu perds ton Jailbreak


----------



## fanougym (19 Mai 2010)

Le jailbreak est possible avec la dernière version 3.1.3
Voir ici pour le tuto.

Par contre, pas de désimlockage possible.
à toi de voir.


----------



## bmwlove (20 Mai 2010)

donc tu me conseille de passer a la nouvelle version et de jailbreaker ensuite ?

j'ai pas besoin du desimlock


----------



## fanougym (20 Mai 2010)

Exactement, mise à jour 3.1.3 et jailbreak ensuite.
Lis bien les commentaires du tuto.


----------



## thsparis (21 Mai 2010)

Hello,

Si pas besoin du désimlock, le passage en 3.1.3 jailbreaké est possible et sans risques


----------



## mike88000 (21 Mai 2010)

bien restaurer le phone avant d'utiliser spirit !


----------



## bmwlove (24 Mai 2010)

mike88000 a dit:


> bien restaurer le phone avant d'utiliser spirit !


 
comment sa ?


----------



## fanougym (24 Mai 2010)

Parce que c'est toujours pas fait ?


Sinon, restaurer son iphone revient à le remettre à sa configuration initiale, comme neuf quoi, avec les dernières mises à jours.

Mais comme on dit ...


----------



## mike88000 (25 Mai 2010)

oui voila et ensuite tu utilise spirit en toute tranquilité


----------



## bmwlove (27 Mai 2010)

ok merci a touse


----------



## Alias84 (17 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous,
Au lieu d'ouvrir un nouveau post je prefere repondre a celui ci,
J'ai actuellement un iphone jailbreak a la version 4.1. Je ferai bien la mise a jour a la 4.2, mais j'ai une petite question, en fesant la MAJ, je vais perdre toute mes appli de cydia tel que MyWi par exemple? puisque je vais repasser par une version offi ?

C'est bien ca ? ou ya t'il un moyen de mettre a jour son idevice sans tout perdre?

Merci par avance,

Alias


----------



## fanougym (10 Janvier 2011)

salut, 

le jailbreak du 4.2.1 sur iphone 4 n'est pas totalement stable ...

Mais si tu est joueur, sache que tu peux sauvegarder tes apps Cydia grâce à aptbackup.


----------



## Alias84 (10 Janvier 2011)

etant joueur oui j'ai essayé la manip, mais etant aussi kamikaze je n'ai pas sauvegarder mes app puisque je ne connaissais pas ton outil... donc j'ai tout perdu mais deja tout reinstaller 

Mais bon tout ca pou pas grand chose mdrrr car ya rien de bien nouveau ^^


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2011)

fanougym a dit:


> salut,
> 
> le jailbreak du 4.2.1 sur iphone 4 n'est pas totalement stable ...
> 
> Mais si tu est joueur, sache que tu peux sauvegarder tes apps Cydia grâce à aptbackup.


non seulement il n'est pas stable, mais basé sur la version béta.
et il y a une immense faute d'ortho-gaffe sur le titre de l'article


----------



## Alias84 (10 Janvier 2011)

Pour ma part, pour l'instant je n'ai eu aucun probleme. Je sais qu'il y a le bluetooth qui ne marche pas... mais je m'en sers pas... apres je ne sais pas qu'es qu'il y a comme autre bug?
J'ai egalement recontré quelques bugs avec certains themes pour winterboard était décallé vers le haut... mais rien de plus  Voila pour mon experience personnel


----------



## tictac38 (28 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

j'ai une petite question...

je suis dans le mm cas que norte ami, 
j'ai un iphone 3gs jailbreaké en 3.0.1 et jaimerai passer en 4.1
donc je vais suivre exactement ce que ous dites dans le tuto 
vous dites de sauvegarder son contenu par aptbackup

mes questions sont:
-lors de la mise a jour est ce que cydia aura disparu de mon iphone ?
-si cydia ne fonctionne plus lors de la mise a jour, comment pourrai je recupérer ce que j'ai sauvegardé
-si jamais mon iphone plante lors de la mise a jour et que je suis obilgé de réinitialiser tout cela n'aura servi à rien ?

dsl des questions que je pose mais je ne voudrais pas avoir de mauvaise surprise 

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## iMydna (27 Avril 2011)

Pour moi (après je ne suis pas sur) Quand tu vas faire les mises à jours, ça va éraser ton jailbreak, car les mises a jour sont dites officiel, et donc effacé tout ce qui est en rapport avec le jailbreak.


----------



## naas (28 Avril 2011)

Un 3GS en 4.x nest pas une bonne idée. 
L'expérience utilisateur sera dégradée.


----------



## NathanB (15 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir,

Bon je sais que ce genre de question a été posté en long et en large sur tous les forums du web mais pourtant je n'arrive pas à trouver de réponse claire à ma question :

Je suis sur un 3GS en 4.1 JB et je voudrais passer sur la 4.3.3 JB (dernière en date il me semble) afin de profiter entre autres d'airplay et Find my iPhone . 
Comment ne pas perdre mes applications et surtout leur contenu en faisant la mise à jour ? 
Si j'ai bien compris, Aptbackup ne fait qu'enregistrer une liste des applications et ne sauvegarde donc pas leurs données.

Sinon il me semble avoir lu il y quelques temps qu'Apple n'avait pas bouché la faille exploitée pour le JB d'un des derniers Firmwares. Est ce que ça dit quelque chose à quelqu'un et est ce que ça change quoi que ce soit à mon problème ?

Merci à vous !!


----------



## NathanB (15 Mai 2011)

Quelqu'un ?


----------



## fanougym (15 Mai 2011)

NathanB a dit:


> Comment ne pas perdre mes applications et surtout leur contenu en faisant la mise à jour ?



Salut, 

en faisant une sauvegarde sur itunes avant MAJ et jailbreak et en restaurant à partir de cette sauvegarde après.



NathanB a dit:


> Aptbackup ne fait qu'enregistrer une liste des applications et ne sauvegarde donc pas leurs données.



Aptbackup concerne uniquement tes apps / tweaks cydia.
à moins d'en avoir beaucoup, je préconise plutôt une réinstallation "à la main" pour vérifier les compatibilités avec le nouveau firmware.




NathanB a dit:


> Sinon il me semble avoir lu il y quelques temps qu'Apple n'avait pas bouché la faille exploitée pour le JB d'un des derniers Firmwares.



Pas de soucis pour la 4.3.3


----------



## NathanB (15 Mai 2011)

fanougym a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> en faisant une sauvegarde sur itunes avant MAJ et jailbreak et en restaurant à partir de cette sauvegarde après.
> 
> ...



Ok, merci beaucoup d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre


----------

